# Vapeafrica V8 tank, is it a clone?



## Phillip868 (14/1/16)

Hi everybody, I have a silly question for all you experienced vapers out there, the tank in the title, surely it must be a clone of something right? I do not think that Vapeafrica manufactures tanks, pretty much all the tanks and mods/batteries are rebranded as far as I can tell. 
Does anyone know what this tank is based on or more specifically what Coils are compatible with this?
I rebuild coils every 4 days for my wife in the stock coil unit, so if an RTA base is available somewhere that is compatible, I would get it in a heartbeat.
I checked out the Arctic V8, although very similar, will the Rebuildable deck work with the Vap3 V8? if so where to buy (deck/coil only)?
Vapeafrica is unfortunately not an option because when I buy one thing, I always make it worth my while and order wire, wick, battery or juice and Vapeafrica is not on my list for any of those.
any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shaunnadan (14/1/16)

looks very similar to a delta II coil 

http://vapeafrica.co.za/product/vap3-v8-coil-0-5-ohm/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/1/16)

more like a coil for that tank that comes with the evic-vt


----------



## shaunnadan (14/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> more like a coil for that tank that comes with the evic-vt



like the ego mega tank ?

the overall tank does look a bit small for those coils...


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/1/16)

ye, but delta2 coils are nearly as big as TFV4 coils.


----------



## shaunnadan (14/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> ye, but delta2 coils are nearly as big as TFV4 coils.



TFV4 coils are bigger than the RM2 dripper !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (14/1/16)

I don't mean to bad mouth, but I visited that place once and saw iStick copies rebranded to their own

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Phillip868 (14/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> I don't mean to bad mouth, but I visited that place once and saw iStick copies rebranded to their own


Exactly, thats why I would like to know what this tank was before it was rebranded to a V8, Vapeafrica was not very helpfull when contacted over the phone.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (14/1/16)

Phillip868 said:


> Exactly, thats why I would like to know what this tank was before it was rebranded to a V8, Vapeafrica was not very helpfull when contacted over the phone.


 I walked in there shouting ahhh Isticks! before I looked closer and saw oh no, it's copies. then I asked if they had the 100w covers - istick ?? they should know LOL and they all looked at me blankly... You were warned with that phone call. Give a link to that v8 and i'll give it a look for you lol


----------



## wiesbang (14/1/16)

The ego 1 mega coil does bot fit, i tried, the top is different


----------



## Phillip868 (14/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> I walked in there shouting ahhh Isticks! before I looked closer and saw oh no, it's copies. then I asked if they had the 100w covers - istick ?? they should know LOL and they all looked at me blankly... You were warned with that phone call. Give a link to that v8 and i'll give it a look for you lol



Thanks, here is the link, http://vapeafrica.co.za/product/vap3-v8-atomizer/

The istick variant or "VAP3 30W SUB OHM Battery" is not the same quality as the E-leaf product, It feels a bit different weight wise. The V8 tank is awesome, easy to clean, strong and airflow is really good with the GOLD contact pin of the coils ( two types of coils and two resistances) the silver contact pins are C#@p, very restricted. I bought 2 coils the other day, ripped out the wire and cotton, rebuilt at 0.4ohm using the Gold contact pin(better airflow)of the original coil installed, its awesome now. Still, I am not that experienced with the new sub ohm tanks so if some other Rebuild deck can be used........

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Phillip868 (14/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> The ego 1 mega coil does bot fit, i tried, the top is different


Thanks, I thought so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (14/1/16)

It looks quite a lot like the ehrpro billow v2
The coil looks like the new kangertech subtank coils too :? That's just based on looks though. But if you can rebuild like you say you are, why would you need coil replacement?


----------



## Nightwalker (14/1/16)

What's their juices like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phillip868 (14/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> It looks quite a lot like the ehrpro billow v2
> The coil looks like the new kangertech subtank coils too :? That's just based on looks though. But if you can rebuild like you say you are, why would you need coil replacement?


Because the silicon seals are worn and burnt allready, aaaand I want to know if there are any decks available on the market that is easier to build on that will fit in the tank with the same thread, basically has anyone seen the manufacturer? I know Vapeafrica also sells a SKE Vostro III tank, but the aspire bvc coils work beter than the stock coils.


----------



## Phillip868 (14/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> What's their juices like?


 <-----Your throat after 1 drag, no matter the flavour or nic %...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (14/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> What's their juices like?


 Their juices are 80% PG and VG feels like it isn't part of the fluid. It's runny. Very very similar to water. Tastes were not great, and I tried three flavours on my first purchase. Was so disappointed that I gave them all away. Even felt sorry for who I gave them to, but anyone with a tank above 3ml will not be prepared for the taste of nothing they get

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (14/1/16)

Phillip868 said:


> <-----Your throat after 1 drag, no matter the flavour or nic %...


 Totally agreeing with that - and the options are like 12mg or 18mg i think? or 0 - no gaps in-between - And yeah, it does feel veryharsh.

PG<VG ratios are obtuse.


----------



## Phillip868 (14/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Totally agreeing with that - and the options are like 12mg or 18mg i think? or 0 - no gaps in-between - And yeah, it does feel veryharsh.
> 
> PG<VG ratios are obtuse.


Even the zero nic is unvapeable

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wiesbang (14/1/16)

I had the black voodoo flavour. Suppose to be a grape flavour.
It tasted like grass

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

